# genesis labs/unigen



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Can some explain, are thses to seperate companies? genesismeds are labelled as genesis and unigen as unigen but both identical products and web sites


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Maybe it's the same people behind them, there is alot of that about.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Maybe it's the same people behind them, there is alot of that about.


I have just ordered some, I know there are alot of copies/fakes of these going around thats why im asking.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Wouldn't be too sure on fakes or not and as i assume your well aware there are fakes of nearly everything, but being UG i'd say be less fakes about compared to Pharma.

I'm sure you soon find out, hope you get want you want.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

im sure I will im almost direct as you could be


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

I've seen the two being sold side by side in Bangkok pharmacies. Look identical, appart from the name. I suppose there is some kind of rational behind this.

Just make sure you have the correct hologram on the one you bought, as there are many fakes. There also 2 fake sites genesismeds.eu and the other genesis-meds.com the correct one is genesismeds.com this is the only one with the correct verification area.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Unigen bought Genesis Labs, or atleast that is what I have been led to believe.


----------



## bino (Jan 12, 2010)

hy, I'm in Patong (Phuket) at the moment and I'm using Unigen test comp(sus) and deca 250, the test (painless)is one of the best I've ever used, better than sus by organon IMO, deca is good as well.Unigen is former Genesis, and it's FDA approved here in Thailand.If you have the real ones they are GTG.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

bino said:


> hy, I'm in Patong (Phuket) at the moment and I'm using Unigen test comp(sus) and deca 250, the test (painless)is one of the best I've ever used, better than sus by organon IMO, deca is good as well.Unigen is former Genesis, and it's FDA approved here in Thailand.If you have the real ones they are GTG.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

bino said:


> hy, I'm in Patong (Phuket) at the moment and I'm using Unigen test comp(sus) and deca 250, the test (painless)is one of the best I've ever used, better than sus by organon IMO, deca is good as well.Unigen is former Genesis, and it's FDA approved here in Thailand.If you have the real ones they are GTG.


You're nearly rite Bino, I called my mate over there today, he reckons that Genesis products are in fact Unigen, and the Genesis line is a distubution arm of the same company. Still trying to work out the benefit in doing that though...good to hear you like their products.


----------



## scottish (Jul 11, 2007)

Anyone have any thoughts on the Unigen Var.


----------



## scottish (Jul 11, 2007)

Bump


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

scottish said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the Unigen Var.


Yes I switched to Unigen Var after using the Bonavar for a while. Only took 2 10mg tabs PD and worked well, strength gains were impressive.


----------



## HKTRT (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.genesisrx.com

http://www.genuinegenesis.com

http://www.unigen-lifesciences.com

Unigen on GENESISRX.com announced the Discontinuation of the GENESIS line but there is more in the details. They state that all batches are EXPIRED at the time of the PRESS RELEASE - APRIL 2010.

It references the fake sites:

genesismeds.eu FAKE

genesismeds.sk FAKE

genesis-meds.com FAKE

Those sites also are using unlicensed photos of a certain Mr. U.

Unigen Life Sciences has a number of registered pharmaceutical products.

I guess you may be looking at either EXPIRED GENESIS or copies in those places. That's where recognized domains names and serial numbers with pins come into play.

Check out the press release.

Oh genesismeds.com seems to be up but has its serial number engine links over to GenuineGenesis.com which redirects me to GenesisRX.com which has the Press Release and links me to Unigen-Lifesciences.com

Check out the MIMS. ULS is not a recognized registered pharmaceutical manufacturer with public records. It doesn't take long to figure out the difference with a telephone, calling card, and some embassy phone numbers.

http://www.mims.com/Page.aspx?menuid=cd&CTRY=TH&name=Unigen+Life+Sciences



topdog said:


> Can some explain, are thses to seperate companies? genesismeds are labelled as genesis and unigen as unigen but both identical products and web sites


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I have been intouch with genesismeds and they have given me a contact at unigen were I can verify all current products which have not expired, genesismeds products do what there suppose to. The reason the warning has gone out is that alot of people are buying the fake genesis and having no results giving out a bad name, genesis only made a selected number of injectables and orals, hope this helps.


----------



## Dansbangers (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi!

Im looking to use Steriods for the first time, can you advise which out of the following would be best and any other info much appreciated:

Test Comp 250mg

Test Prop 100mg

Depo Test 250mg

Nandro 250mg

Stanzolol Tabs

Any info appreciated

Dan


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Dansbangers said:


> Hi!
> 
> Im looking to use Steriods for the first time, can you advise which out of the following would be best and any other info much appreciated:
> 
> ...


 all of them


----------



## milosdman (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Topdog, can you piz help me get in touch with Genesismeds, I'm gonna be traveling soon to Mainland China and i would very much like to visit there company and have a meeting with them to see there offers.

[email protected]



topdog said:


> I have been intouch with genesismeds and they have given me a contact at unigen were I can verify all current products which have not expired, genesismeds products do what there suppose to. The reason the warning has gone out is that alot of people are buying the fake genesis and having no results giving out a bad name, genesis only made a selected number of injectables and orals, hope this helps.


----------



## darksky1 (Aug 28, 2013)

So can anyone tell me whats the correct web address of Genesis/ unigen so i can buy some gear please, thank-you!


----------

